# Maxant 1400PL



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad I was able to help. 
Enjoy, and have a safe Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

The son just got one today.... man it came fast.... mighty pretty --- hope it works pretty, its got a fair amount of honey to sling.


----------



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

I have enjoyed my 1400. 20framers are also a great all around size. 

Now I am itching to get my new Maxant bottling tank. Started bottling wedding favors last night and keep thinking of that nice shiny tank that is going to be coming in soon. Sure wish the customer needed the bottles next weekend and not this weekend


----------

